# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تنويهات : 21-12-2011 SL3 Unlock Price changed from 50 credits to 60 credits

## seffari

Dear Customers,      Due to lot of jobs on the server time to unlock SL3  Phones have gone up.    to provide good service we have increased the price from 50 credit to 60 credit    This change is with immediate effect    Regards    Infinity Box Team

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------

